# Covid pricing bump?



## Katfud (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi all, given the higher number of home workers, I was just wondering if those a little more aware of 'normal pricing' had seen a bit of a recent price bump?

The site offers a lot of excellent advice, but when talking price brackets some of the posts are quite old and it's difficult to know whether inflation has simply 'done it's natural work' or whether demand had outshot supply, and we were living though a bit of a bubble, making some choice items (hopefully temporarily) more expensive.

I use the francino Cherub as an example, some posts put it in the £600-800 category, though I'm unsure whether that's used. Now the new ones seem to go for around £1,000?

Anyway, just interested in thoughts about what a normal choice setup for under £1,000 would look like?


----------

